# Parts needed



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Anybody have the following for a good price?

Smoke gear, gear pivot pin, pison arm, screw to attach arm to gear, piston, piston pivot pin, and a smoke unit, all for an Atlantic loco?

I have a 21160 that has the bit on the chassis to mount a smoke gear, but no smoke gear itself. I'd love to convert this to a smoker. 

Smoke units themselves I can find on eBay, but the entire gear/piston assembly seems rather hard to come by. I can buy some parts from portlines, but apparently not the gear. Hobbysurplus.com has the arm and the gear, but not the gear stud or screw, and their $20 minimum order makes it virtually impossible to order from them. Bare smoker chassis on eBay often go for more than complete working locomotives. (even smoking locos). Lots of parts on eBay are mad overpriced too -- sometimes 2x or 3x what they're sold for by portlines. (sucker born every minute I guess)

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Got a bunch of Atlantics in my stock for parts. Let me see what I have and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles, any idea what other engine might have these parts or can you give me the part numbers of the items you seek? That way I can cross-reference through my stock of used parts.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

A 303 will have them.

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here are the part numbers from the 303 exploded drawing --

Smoke Unit XA13B894RP
Piston PA10518A
Piston Pin PA10520
Piston Link PA10517
Gear PA10671
Link Retaining Screw (Gear End) PA7421
Gear Retaining Stud PA10162

I know that I will have many of these as several engine numbers use the same parts, but I will have to look through my scrap Atlantics to see if I have all of this. I will get back to you with what I find.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles -- I have an old 302 that I can gut for the parts. However, the smoke unit is not the same P.N. But the exploded parts list says to substitute the PA13B894 -- same as the #303. So the smoke box in this old #302 will probably work in its place. You interested??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Any idea how the gear stud is removed?? Does it get punched out using an appropriate drift on the RH side of the gear?


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Sure am interested! I would use an arbor press, I'd worry that punching it out with a drift could break the soft metal chassis.

If you want to send the whole chassis, I can remove it here (I have a press), and then mail it back to you.

charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have not tried this but maybe it would fit in my vise -- if I place a socket behind it and use a strong pin of some kind, I might be able to close the vise and press it out. Your thoughts?


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

That will work fine. It doesn't take a lot of force to press these out.

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Got your parts ready to ship. Just IM your address. The gear retainer easily came out with a few raps of a hammer on a suitably-size nail punch.

So you understand, this is the older smoke unit. But since the substitute smoke unit P.N. is the same as the one you are seeking, this one should be interchangeable. Do you need the 2 smoke unit mounting screws/lockwashers too?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Your parts are on the way - they tell me to expect delivery Monday. Enjoy!!


----------

